# Cedar chips



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Newbie question. What am I supposed to do with the cedar-chip ground covering from my dogs' pen once I clean it out? How often (on average) should I fully switch the material?

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That all really depends on you. I clean out my goat pens once a month. People clean anywhere from daily to once a year.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

So, once every other month should be plenty, as long as we keep the poop scooped. 
That still leaves the question of what to do with the old ground covering/bedding? We live out in the country, so I suppose I could just put it in a wheelbarrow and take it into the woods.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big are the cedar chips? I would say probably just put them out in the woods.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

If they were mine, I'ld probably spread them around my trees. (I'm actually chopping up some small cedar limbs/needles to sack and use as mulch later in my vegetable garden.)


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. That's probably what I'll end up doing.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

